# Airtel Live...It seems to be DEAD



## reddick (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey all,

I got WAP activated on my N7250i but I'm not able 2 access it's WAP site!Whenever i try 2 visit Airtel home page,an error message appears on my screen : "You are not subscribed to GPRS" OR "No server access" Any body tell me wht 2 do???I contact CustomerCare several times but they tell that it may be OK in few hrs. but d problem appears frm 5 days!!! Any body who have LIVE activated on his/her phone???
Also,how can I access other WAP sites on Airtel phone like - Yahoo! , Tagtag , etc. THX in ADVANCE


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 2, 2005)

have u saved the WAP settings for ya Airtel sim? and if so activated the settings.. 

i have the settings ill give it jus check it.. 

Setting's Name : Airtel Live
Homepage:*live.airtelworld.co.in
Session Mode : Permanent
Connection Security: off
Data Bearer : GPRS

Bearer Settings
GPRS connection: when needed
GPRS access point:airtelfun.com
IP address:100.1.200.99
Authentication Type:Normal
Login Type:normal
Username:your phone num
password:blank


hope this will help


----------



## reddick (Mar 3, 2005)

> Also,how can I access other WAP sites on Airtel phone like - Yahoo! , Tagtag , etc.


How to do that without paying anything


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2005)

^ hmm, u cant if u have prepaid connection..., get hutch gprs for rs. 99 a month


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 3, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^ hmm, u cant if u have prepaid connection..., get hutch gprs for rs. 99 a month


In Delhi airtel GPRS is free


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> drgrudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, my friend, even here in chennai it's free, but there is a rider, u have acess to only that airtel live websites for prepaid customers..., post paid customers can have acess to other website as well.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 3, 2005)

yes grudge is rite.. when i was using Airtel Mtv card in chennai with GPRS i cld access Airtel site only.. but i had got a trick  lemme share dunno if it will work on all.. keep downloadin stuffs.. howmuch ever u want dont bother bout the costs.. download until u run ouuta space.. ur balance will b zero but u can access GPRS.. after all downloads only if u recharge ull b costed.. else u wont.. so jus throw that sim n get a new one.. dunno if it still works.. i did it in las yr june july..


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2005)

^ man, u would be using ur phone for receiving/making calls and receiving/sending SMS extensively.., wht's the point in getting a new SIM card (and a new number) when u have given ur mob contact numbers to many others...

GEt HUtch GPRS, rs. 99 per month.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 3, 2005)

@grudge yes i accept but i dont mind spending lille money n get a new sim n use it for GPRS n then throw it off  u can have the old sim.. use the new sim with GPRS in nights or times when u don get calls n download.. then throw it


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 3, 2005)

@reddick : yahoo: *wap.yahoo.co.in/
google: *www.google.co.in/wml?hl=en&wmlmode=wml


----------



## reddick (Mar 3, 2005)

O.K u guys wana me 2 have postpaid connection of Airtel if i wana FREE WAP! But tell me is their is no way 2 access other WAP sites if I have prepaid conn.?


> GEt HUtch GPRS, rs. 99 per month.


Hey as I already tell u that I want it in FREE.If u have any idea than plz help!!! I'm frm PUNJAB.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 3, 2005)

no m8.. u cant get it 4 free.. either go in 4 postpaid or for hutch..  there is no other provider giving free GPRS..


----------



## blacklight (Mar 3, 2005)

here in bangalore ,airtel live is free for prepaid users. U can access GPRS free.U only have to pay if u download any  ringtones or wallpapers. 

And if u have activated Live , they should send u the OTA (Over the Air) settings for ur phone.If they havnt call up customer care and ask them to send it once again


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 3, 2005)

@blacklight.. lissin GPRS is free but u cant access ANYSITE other than AIRTEL LIVE.. so its not of ANYUSE..there are loads of free sites that lets u download free ringtones and wallpapers..


----------



## reddick (Mar 3, 2005)

Alright than if u say than I migrate my onn. 2 postpaid...Thx 4 reply


----------



## reddick (Apr 1, 2005)

> no m8.. u cant get it 4 free.. either go in 4 postpaid or for hutch..


I got new Airtel Postpaid conn. and I have AIRTEL LIVE activated on my Nokia 7250i...But now also I'm not able 2 open _other_ WAP sites 
 PLZ HELP


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 1, 2005)

What can we do? 
Call up the airtel customer care in your city. 

Here we get acess to other wap sites if u are not postpaid connection.


----------



## reddick (Apr 4, 2005)

> Call up the airtel customer care in your city.


I do that n they said that it is true...but I'm still not accessing anything   Anybody know GPRS MODEM Settings of N7250i 



> Here we get acess to other wap sites if u are not postpaid connection.


Wht does it means...Explain in details.


----------

